# My dad is dating my best friend's mom..



## Echoo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, guys. 

Since HS my best friend and I have been very close, she is the same age as me and over the years we've become really close. 

The last years his mom has been inviting us, me and my brothers and my father over time after time and it has been nice dinners and everything. My parents have been divorced for quite a while and my mom lives in another city in Germany. 

Now I got to know that my dad is dating/together with his mom, I'm not a big fan of this at all. It's so extremely unresponsible of them both, me and my best friend have been very close for years and neither his mom or my dad are people who really stay in relationships so they'll broke up sooner and later and our friendship will be totally ruined and I feel how awkward this will be when we talk about it. 

Both his mom and my dad were in some kind of relationship very short time ago and now I suddenly find out about my dad being together with his mom. I am pissed at my dad because he is well aware of the fact that we're very close friends and that this will totally ruin and make our friendship really odd.

Thoughts?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

What should thier relationship have anything to do with your friendship? I imagine that if it were you and your friend dating one another, and your parents were friends, you wouldnt appreciate if the two of them were to make a fuss about ur relationship ruining their friendship... So just stay out of it... It sounds more like your worried about your dad trying to replace your mother honestly and my honest to god advice is to just butt out and let the man be with whom ever makes him happy


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

^ what does their relationship have to do with your friendship? If the parents break up, that's their problems, not yours...


----------

